# baby ball python feeding



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i recentaly picked up a juvi ball python, and have a couple questions relating to shedding and eating. firstly I must be doing something right as "mitch" ate a hopper after being in his new home for about a day. that was last saturday, and his next feeding us supposed to be today (wednesday), but i noticed he is starting to shed.

soooo . . . do i wait untill he is 100% done shedding to feed, or should i keep him on a set schedule? also, for the size of the meals he is taking in, his poo is really small (about the size of a dime) is this normal?

~Will.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

oh yeah . . . should i mist him to aid the shedding, or just leave him alome?

~Will.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm not pretending i'm an expert, but i have had a cornsnake before. In my experience i think it would be best to let it shed completely before feeding it. I rarely misted mine and it never had any problems, but it might help. About the poo, i think thats normal as they have a very slow digestive system so most of it is completely digested.

This advice may be wrong so i would wait for someone elses opinion.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Congrats on gettin the Ball! With proper maintenence and patience I think you will enjoy your new pet. As for your questions......When I notice my snakes going into shed I do not feed. I wait until they have COMPLETELY shed. I have never misted any Ball Pythons. If your snake sloughs off its skin in one or two pieces it should be fine. In my experiance too much moisture in a Ball Python cage has effects on thier health. Such as resperatory trouble. 
Now on to the sh*t! Snakes utilze about 90% of what they take in. All that is excreted for the most part is hair, the brow/black, and urine, the white/yellow semi solid. As long as your snake does indeed "relieve" himself at least every other feeding I would not worry about it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dont feed or handle while they are shedding. They have a thin layer of skin covering their eyes when shedding (usually blueish in color) which hinders the eyesight.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

he had those eye caps when i first got him, and the petstore told me he had just finished a shed. he lost the caps about 2 days ago, and now theres like a colar of skin around his neck . . . does this sound normal?

~Will.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

is not normal if he had finished a shed.
but is not a problem at all, keep the humidity around 75%.
put him in warm water,an carefuly keepout the skin (if is only in the neck).

Carnivoro


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Carnivoro said:


> is not normal if he had finished a shed.
> but is not a problem at all, keep the humidity around 75%.
> put him in warm water,an carefuly keepout the skin (if is only in the neck).
> 
> Carnivoro


 Sorry to disagree but I wouldnt recommend warm water. If you feel you must soak your snake do so in TEPID water. Warm water to you and me may be to warm for your snake.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Carnivoro said:


> is not normal if he had finished a shed.
> but is not a problem at all, keep the humidity around 75%.
> put him in warm water,an carefuly keepout the skin (if is only in the neck).
> 
> Carnivoro


 You must be very careful because you might think it warm but it is pretty hot. This will hurt your snake.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

i know guys, no prob....
but i refer to not cold water/ambient temperature.
i need to do this with my vipers in all every shed.

Carnivoro


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yes do not handle or feed while shedding... a python sheds differently than other snakes... like a corn snake will shed all in one big piece but a python usually flakes off... if you want buy this stuff called "Shed-Aide"


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> yes do not handle or feed while shedding... a python sheds differently than other snakes... like a corn snake will shed all in one big piece but a python usually flakes off... if you want buy this stuff called "Shed-Aide"


 No, healthy boas and pythons shed in one piece like any other snake. Try raising the humidity if it's having problems.

-PK


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > yes do not handle or feed while shedding... a python sheds differently than other snakes... like a corn snake will shed all in one big piece but a python usually flakes off... if you want buy this stuff called "Shed-Aide"
> ...


 Agreed. All of my pythons and Boas have almost always shed in one piece.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

wow, thanks for all the info guys! it had been about 5 days since i had fed the ball when i noticed it was starting to shed (in flakes







), so i fed a hopper that he immediatley ruined. 2 days after the feeding, i handled him for about 15 mins, and put him back in his cage in the large, room temperature, tupperware water dish.

he's still trying to work off the old skin, but there is steady progress.

~Will.


----------

